

Techmeme launches new vertical aggregator: Mediagazer - ilamont
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-new-vertical-coming-from-news-aggregator-techmeme-mediagazer/

======
morisy
Maybe it's just me, but the design strikes me as being very similar to
PaidContent, a news site about ... the news industry. Ah well, it's about time
we had a Romenesko 2.0.

~~~
ilamont
I was impressed by what I saw on Mediagazer -- more stories, and most of the
top stories are good picks. I think Romenesko will still get the crowd who
likes the emailed newsletter, though. On the other hand, a newsletter could be
another opportunity for Gabe & co.

~~~
morisy
Agreed, the content aspect seems spot on. The polish they put in paid off.

